# Salt Lake Rockport Tx



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

How the fishing in Salt Lake? I'm thinking about renting a place with a boat ramp on site...is the water pretty shallow? sand or hard bottom? 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a place on BAll st. It had the deepest canal in off salt lake on the south side. Not sure why you would want to rent a place here unless it is just cheap. No reason to put a boat in salt lake.....

Lots of better areas with easy access.....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

FishmanSA said:


> How the fishing in Salt Lake? I'm thinking about renting a place with a boat ramp on site...is the water pretty shallow? sand or hard bottom?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


If the Salt Lake deal washes out, I have a place on the Key Allegro canals for rent.

PM me for details


----------



## bluefin41 (Jun 9, 2008)

I rented a place on Copano Cove Rd. for a few days last summer. I didn't try my luck in Salt Lake, but I was just a skip and a jump away from Italian Bend and Swan Lake. You've got decent elbow room in this area. From the rear deck of the house, I saw quite a few keeper sized fish around the submerged lights of the adjacent property, in the canal.


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

some of the rentals looked pretty decent and resonable compared to others but i figured it was too shallow and not big enough to put a boat into...it looks like it opens up to copano bay...


----------



## ranger 22 (Sep 17, 2007)

it opens to copano when the tide is higher it can be a good redfish spot, pretty shallow though. the bottom is also kinda mucky an some ribbon reefs and towheads in it. If you have a shallow draft boat it's always worth a look. If your in copano there have been some reds in petes bend as well as itlian bend. Probably some in swan lake too. I fished the mission river last week an caught two limits sight casting them from out from under the mesquite trees, give it a try, need a trolling motor though


----------



## bluefin41 (Jun 9, 2008)

There's a deep canal that takes you right into Copano. Only thing about it, there's no place to get bait around there. Next time, I'm going to see what I can catch in the canal with a bait trap.

Snaking through Mission Bay up the river sounds like an interesting adventure.


----------

